# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  La bolsa española quiere especular con el clima

## Salut

Casi que es un tema de Cafetería, pero... 




> *La bolsa española quiere especular con el clima
> Los mercados se preparan para apostar sobre las temperaturas en ciudades españolas*
> 
> La bolsa española ha dado esta mañana el primer paso para poder especular con el tiempo y el clima. *Bolsas y Mercados Españoles ha lanzado una plataforma que informa a los inversores sobre la temperatura, el viento, las lluvias y las horas de sol en 300 localidades de España. El objetivo final es "educar a los mercados" para convertir a Madrid en "la segunda bolsa del mundo", tras la de Chicago, que ofrezca derivados de clima*, un producto bursátil para cubrir económicamente riesgos relacionados con el tiempo y el clima, según explica el responsable del proyecto, Pablo Triana.
> 
> 
> En la práctica, detalla, la bolsa española podrá ofrecer como producto financiero "la temperatura de Madrid o de Barcelona dentro de tres meses o de 10 años". Los creadores de mercado, básicamente los grandes bancos, podrán "poner precio a cada grado" que suba o baje la temperatura respecto a un valor, por ejemplo 25 grados. Y lo mismo podrá ocurrir con las horas de sol en Almería o con las lluvias en Écija. Entonces, los fondos de inversión de alto riesgo y las reaseguradoras, las compañías que aseguran a las aseguradoras, podrán apostar a si estos valores suben o bajan. 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.publico.es/ciencias/35811...r-con-el-clima

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues como se pongan a especular con el clima y el tiempo, y se fíen en las predicciones que hacen por aquí, a buen seguro, que todos acaban más que arruinados... :Frown:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: .
Aunque mirando por otro lado algunos se van a beneficiar :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues como se pongan a especular con el clima y el tiempo, y se fíen en las predicciones que hacen por aquí, a buen seguro, que todos acaban más que arruinados....
> Aunque mirando por otro lado algunos se van a beneficiar.


El que apueste por el sol por nuestra zona tiene todas las de ganar pero  como se lo juegue a las predicciones de lluvia para los riegos, la ha cag**o

----------


## pedro_montoro

jajajaj Menuda noticia! Ahora mismo esta el clima como para especular mucho... Las predicciones cambiando cada 2X3

----------


## Salut

Lo que está claro es que esto es un casino. No hay ningún valor añadido. Es un juego de suma cero (o negativa, ya que BME y los brokers se llevarán su buena tajada).

Que los agricultores recurran a mercados de futuros, se puede llegar a entender: son muy pequeños para internalizar el riesgo ("autoseguro"), y sus precios son muy volátiles. 

Que lo hagan las compañías energéticas, se entiende menos: son enormes, muy poderosas, con gran capacidad de internalizar riesgos... y ni de coña hay esa volatilidad por unos pocos º C...

----------


## Salut

> jajajaj Menuda noticia! Ahora mismo esta el clima como para especular mucho... Las predicciones cambiando cada 2X3


De eso se trata: de jugar al casino. Porque si las predicciones fueran totalmente conocidas y ciertas, creeme que nadie necesitaría "seguros"  :Cool:

----------


## Luján

> El que apueste por el sol por nuestra zona tiene todas las de ganar pero  como se lo juegue a las predicciones de lluvia para los riegos, la ha cag**o


Por el sol no se puede apostar, ¿no recuerdas que tenia dueña?  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/portada...03_8870636.htm

Hay cada una por ahí...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por el sol no se puede apostar, ¿no recuerdas que tenia dueña?


Jeje, a saber las comisiones que cobraría  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 




> Hay cada una por ahí...


Sí amigo... el mundo está lleno  :Embarrassment: . Pero lo que más gracia me hace es ésto:




> http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/portada...03_8870636.htm
> Ángeles Durán enseña el escrito notarial en el que se manifiesta propietaria del astro rey


Os imagináis la cara que se le quedaría al notario mientras firmaba de su puño y letra el escrito notarial?? Seguro que se quedaría así:

----------


## ben-amar

¡Anda! pues es verdad, no me acordaba. ¿en que estaria yo pensando?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

